# 14X7 CENTER GOLD TWISTED SPOKE ROADSTARS



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

H




















































TIRES ARE OK $750 FOR THE SET AND NO I WONT JUST SELL THE SPINNERS SORRY






$750


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

What's up Gee? How good is the plating on them? More pics :dunno:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

nice wheels gl on sale


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Things that make ya go Mmm...... Real nice bro TTT for the homie...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

drasticlolo said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 * Those are nice! Do the spokes have rust, or are they just dirty?* :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

FPEREZII said:


> * Those are nice! Do the spokes have rust, or are they just dirty?* :dunno:


 No rust just sitting in storage for years


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

drasticlolo said:


> No rust just sitting in storage for years


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

drasticlolo said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE ARE THE TIRES?:nicoderm:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

175-70-r14..


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

I want these but no money


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> I want these but no money


 Esta cabrone homie..


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Yeah it is.


----------

